# Eleaf Oppo replacement glass



## WELIHF (26/3/17)

As per the title.

Preferably somewhere in Gauteng

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## DangerDave (20/6/17)

WELIHF said:


> As per the title.
> 
> Preferably somewhere in Gauteng
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Hey, did you find the glass? I see it on Fastech, but that's a mission!


----------



## WELIHF (20/6/17)

Nope

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## DangerDave (20/6/17)

WELIHF said:


> Nope
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


I wonder if any other glass will fit it?


----------



## WELIHF (21/6/17)

@DangerDave I haven't been able to find anything, if you do let me know

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## DangerDave (21/6/17)

WELIHF said:


> @DangerDave I haven't been able to find anything, if you do let me know
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Cool, will do...

Or, if I can find someone doing a fastech order, I'll ask them to include 2 sets. Will be like 50 bucks...


----------



## WELIHF (21/6/17)

That would be great, sitting with an unusable tank for the last couple months.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## DangerDave (22/6/17)

WELIHF said:


> That would be great, sitting with an unusable tank for the last couple months.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Goign to place an order for a pack of 5 glasses. You want to go (almost halves)?


----------



## WELIHF (22/6/17)

Let me know how much 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## DangerDave (22/6/17)

WELIHF said:


> Let me know how much
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk



$2.03 for 2 glasses
$4.32 for 5 glasses


----------



## WELIHF (22/6/17)

@DangerDave 
I'll go half

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## DangerDave (23/6/17)

Cool! I'll place the order and let you know the ETA...


----------

